# Diana vs. Holga



## xxx_jpk_xxx (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm going to start my venture into the film world soon (within the next couple of months) and was looking into getting a Holga or Diana as my first film camera. These cameras are the reason I wanted to get into film photography. I have tried and tried to get the same effects that these cameras produce in Photoshop and I just can't get the right look. 

So, back to my questions. Are there any major differences between a Holga or a Diana picture-wise? Do they produce similar images? And do either of these cameras have interchangeable lenses? I've read that the only differences between the two cameras is that the Diana is more of a collector's item, but I haven't been able to find enough information to reinforce that idea. Any information about these cameras is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ann (Oct 28, 2008)

these cameras do not have interchangeable lenses.

the diane, or at least the first ones have become collector's items and are going silly amounts of money

the diane tends to "leak" more than a holga.  we tested over 16 holgas and none leaked.

it would be very difficult to tell the difference in the images. 

there are a few folks doing wonderful work with these toy cameras and a lot of people doing "junk" (IMHO)

check out jonathan-baily site for some really terrific stuff and john satterlee who also has some wonderful toy camera images.

the real challenge with these cameras is to understand the lighting conditions, knowing which film and developer to use under what conditions as there aren't any other controls.
the holga does offer two shutter options, but in reality they are about the same.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 29, 2008)

I saw some boxes in a pile of Lomos at the local hipster clothing store that said Diana.  My info is based on the old ones; I don't know about the new ones.  Both come in a few varieties such as models with flash shoes, etc...

The original Diana shoots approx 4x4cm frames on 120 film, while the Holga shoots 6x4.5cm or 6x6cm frames on 120 film.  

The Diana has 3 aperture settings; the Holga 2.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diana_camera
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holga


----------



## randerson07 (Oct 29, 2008)

I dont own a diana or a holga, but I do own toy cameras. I drive by a couple thrift stores on the way to work each day and stop in a couple times a month, you can usually pick up a toy camera for under $3, sometimes they even have film in them still.

I dont understand why you would pay a permium for less than perfection when you can get the same or similar results for peanuts.


----------



## BlackDog's (Oct 29, 2008)

Proud owner of a Holga.  (Never owned/used a Diana.)
No interchangeable lenses for the Holga but you can fit different filters to the lens which can be fun to experiment with to see what different results you can get.
Also, I've found that the Holga may not leak light the first use or two but then it will develop it's own unique light leak.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 31, 2008)

randerson07 said:


> I dont understand why you would pay a permium for less than perfection when you can get the same or similar results for peanuts.



I agree.  My Diana (an original in the box) was given to me as a gift; I'd never pay what they are going for on Ebay.  Even new Holgas are kind of expensive for what they are.  Antique malls and flea markets are full of old consumer 620 and 120 cameras that are very similar in operation to Holgas, but because they aren't hip they go for $3 to $15.  Most of the time they don't have the Holga light leaks, but the simplicity of the lenses and features are very similar.  Some have their own unique quirks.  Some are freaking awesome cameras. 

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=converting+from+620+to+120+film&btnG=Google+Search&aq=f&oq=


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx (Nov 1, 2008)

ann said:


> these cameras do not have interchangeable lenses.



What about the Diana F+? I heard from a friend that those ones have interchangeable lenses, but I'm not sure if he's right or not. I think I did see a lens release button on the lens on those.

And it's good to know that the images they produce are very similar. That'll definitely influence my decision when I decide to buy one.


----------



## xxx_jpk_xxx (Nov 1, 2008)

I think the film will get damaged. I saw on www.lomography.com that there are underwater holga kits, though.


----------



## Don Simon (Nov 2, 2008)

Honestly, the prices they are asking are ridiculous. They have become popular  because of their limitations and flaws. I'd take ksmattfish's advice. There are plenty of old cameras around, on eBay and in charity/thrift shops, that can provide surprising shots thanks to 'features' like cheap lenses, very basic exposure options, light leaks, sticky shutters etc... and for a fraction of the price because you'll be paying what they're actually worth rather than what they can get away with charging.


----------

